# Apple TV et album qui bug



## WebOliver (5 Mars 2014)

Hello, pardonnez-moi si ma question a déjà été posée, je suis nouveau ici , j'ai cherché mais je n'ai pas trouvé. 

Il y a quelques semaines, j'ai rencontré un problème avec mon Apple TV. En démarrant un album depuis l'Apple TV (et non depuis iTunes sur le Mac), j'ai remarqué qu'après le premier morceau de l'album joué, l'affichage sur ma TV restait sur celui-ci, sur le premier morceau donc. Le second morceau commençait à jouer, mais saccadait, et le décompte d'écoutes ne se faisait plus sur iTunes. 

J'ai alors pensé à un problème de cache sur mon Apple TV, je l'ai réinitialisée. C'était en ordre, ai-je pensé. 

Hier soir, j'ai de nouveau rencontré ce problème, et avec le même album, que je n'avais pas écouté depuis. Je suppose donc un problème de streaming ou de débit wi-fi. L'album est encodé en Apple Lossless.

Le hic, c'est qu'il y a que cet album qui me pose problème. 

Etonnant non?


----------

